# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Red Prairie Dawn  Cd

## Leverman61

Anyone have a couple of "Red Prairie Dawn" by Garry Harrison  they would like to sell?  Or know of a place to download it?

----------


## Don Grieser

It's sad that this recording doesn't seem to be available anywhere. What a beautiful tune. I'd love to hear his version of it.

----------


## Leverman61

I agree , Don.  A real gem , and I wonder what other great tunes are recorded on there as well. From what I can tell , it isn't available as a download either. Btw , I'm only looking for one copy.  A lot of folks are downloading to their computers and selling the originals , so if anyone is interested in passing one on , please get in touch with me.

----------


## Jim Garber

I am checking with the family to see if they have any copies. I will let you know.

----------


## Leverman61

Thanks Jim   
   Very good of you to do so!

----------


## John Duncan

Here is my favorite version of that tune:

----------

doc holiday, 

Jim Garber, 

Patrick Sylvest, 

Randy Smith

----------


## Jim Garber

Another nice version, this time on mandolin, by our own David Mold (Old Sausage).

----------

albeham, 

Galileo, 

JEStanek, 

Patrick Sylvest, 

Randy Smith

----------


## Leverman61

Thanks for posting these videos fellas. If you are not familiar with Garry's tune it would make you stand up and take notice. I love the laid-back version in the first video and David's playing is fantastic on this as well as anything else i've seen by him.  My favorite version is the first one i heard. It comes from Jim Hilburns website and is a demo for a mandolin he built. 
http://www.hilburnmandolins.com/gallery56.html    I realize many folks already know of or play it , but it is a new tune in my repertoire and not played much in my area.

----------

John Duncan

----------


## Phil Jolly

I emailed Garry a few years ago to ask him if the Red Prairie Dawn CD was available and he gave me the link below to a site where he put it up for free download.  A lot of great tunes on this album.  Looks like it still works.

http://www.dearoldillinois.com/prev/rpdcd.html

----------

Beanzy, 

Marty Jacobson, 

OldSausage

----------


## OldSausage

That's awesome, thanks Phil, what a treasure trove.

----------


## Andy B

deleted

----------


## Nick Royal

On Jim Hillburn's site, with the Red Prairie Dawn piece, is a lovely waltz: The Village Road. How about the music for
that one?
Nick

----------


## marcodamusician

now we just need artwork for the album.  :Smile:

----------


## Markelberry

> Thanks for posting these videos fellas. If you are not familiar with Garry's tune it would make you stand up and take notice. I love the laid-back version in the first video and David's playing is fantastic on this as well as anything else i've seen by him.  My favorite version is the first one i heard. It comes from Jim Hilburns website and is a demo for a mandolin he built. 
> http://www.hilburnmandolins.com/gallery56.html    I realize many folks already know of or play it , but it is a new tune in my repertoire and not played much in my area.


That is where I first heard tune been on it all day!!love this melody it needs to be played!

----------


## Markelberry

> I emailed Garry a few years ago to ask him if the Red Prairie Dawn CD was available and he gave me the link below to a site where he put it up for free download.  A lot of great tunes on this album.  Looks like it still works.
> 
> http://www.dearoldillinois.com/prev/rpdcd.html


Awww, its tellin me it stepped out for a bit?

----------


## Markelberry

Ive been playin this tune for a few days its getting sweeter,wanna intro duce it next month at the jam,I think it will be a favorite of the evening! The tune ,not necessarily my playing ,though I intend to play in time and in tune.

----------


## Markelberry

Just wanted to add ,I found the song by accident . Iwas looking at links while looking at Bailey straps,found the mandolinradio.com and it was in lessons. I first heard the version on Hillburn mandolins site,love love love that version,learning it and lookin for other variations and tryin to add my take. Man this is fun stuff!

----------

Mandopotter

----------


## Nick Royal

Any music available for Red Prairie Dawn? 
Nick

----------


## fAtHanD

Here you go...

----------

Galileo

----------


## Jesse Appelman

Giving this a bump. Anyone know how to find a copy of this recording?

----------


## Tobin

Funny... I hadn't listened to this album in years.  I didn't appreciate it much back then as I do now, especially since I'm trying to learn to play the fiddle.  Garry Harrison was quite a fiddle player!  I hear a lot in the album now that I'd like to learn on the fiddle that didn't interest me before on the mandolin.

As for the album, if anyone is still looking for a copy of it, PM me.

The tune _Red Prairie Dawn_ is one of my favorites, and I play it all the time on mandolin (the same version posted previously as a PDF).  But it has quite a different feel than the original on the Red Prairie Dawn album.  Garry Harrison's version sounds more 'fiddly' and is played like a good old-time fiddle tune, rather than the more melodic versions exemplified in this thread.

Either way it's a great tune.  I was actually trying to play it last night on my fiddle like I play it on the mandolin.  But listening to his original recording again, I may want to go back to a style that emulates his.

*edited to correct the spelling of Garry's name.  :Redface:

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

I just spent a little time combing the web for some of Gary's music and came across some field recordings of his fiddling from 1982. I can be downloaded at the following link, half way down the page in a post by "mojo_monk":

http://www.banjohangout.org/archive/244357

So far so good!

Thanks
Baron

----------


## WW52

I first heard this tune being played on clawhammer banjo by a friend last winter.  I spent the next couple days learning it from the youtube video and trying to write out the ABCs the best I could in the keys of both, A & G.  It really is a beautiful tune.

----------


## claudejones

> Giving this a bump. Anyone know how to find a copy of this recording?


here you go - by the writer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF90s_DehPQ&t=80s

----------


## allenhopkins

> here you go - by the writer
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF90s_DehPQ&t=80s


Even the "bump" was still three years ago.

Good luck...

----------


## ninevah

All the Red Prairie Dawn cuts can be downloaded from here. Bottom of page.

http://www.pickaway.press/doi/recordings.html

----------

